# Where to find places for rent?



## Lajc91 (6 March 2018)

Can anybody give some ideas on where to look for land/stables to rent? I have tried contacting local council etc to no avail! People who have their own private Stables, how did you aquire them? Thanks!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (6 March 2018)

central Scotland livery yard facebook has someone offering a complete yard to rent but in Lothian somewhere


----------



## Lajc91 (7 March 2018)

Thank you! I can't seem to find it at all &#128584; typical! X


----------



## Midlifecrisis (7 March 2018)

The one I was thinking about was at Avonbridge..it has American barn in the title...26th Feb post,


----------



## Lajc91 (7 March 2018)

Thank you! I found it x


----------

